# Ciaphas Cane or Ibram Gaunt



## jasonpittman (May 17, 2010)

I'm quite new to Warhammer 40K fiction I have had in interest in the 40K universe ever since I first played the tabletop game 20 years ago. The Horus Heresy books first my interest in the black library books. After reading all of those I started to look for another series of books to read I tried The Soul Drinkers series which I thought was pretty good, then I stumbled on the Ultramarines omnibus which was outstanding. At the same time I bought the Ultramarines book I also purchased the novel For 'The Emperor' and it stayed on my book case for about 12 months before I got round to reading it then finally with nothing else to read I gave it a try. The next thing I knew it was 4 in the morning and I had finshed it. A book hasn't gripped me like that for a long time.

After that I bought the omnibus, finished it in a couple of days, after that I needed to read more but the next Ciaphas Cain omnibus isn't out yet so then looking for a similar series to read I thought I had struck gold when I discovered the Gaunts Ghosts series of books. The first book in The Founding omnibus was ok but the next one 'Ghostmaker' which I'm reading at the moment in my opinion is pretty poor I'm having trouble finishing it the only thing that keeps me going is I have 'Duty Calls' and 'Flashman' sitting on my bookcase ready to read.

What I want to know is does the Gaunts Ghost series get better. It seems to me that Dan Abnett is trying to hard you don't need a whole page describing the trench he is walking down when all you need is. The trench was wet and muddy. I loved 'Horus Rising' and 'Legion' but I'm finding the Gaunts Ghosts disapointing. I can't seem to sympathise with Gaunt but with Cain I love the character and just can't get enough of his antics.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

_Ciaphas Cain_ is one of my favourite series, there are six books so far but the seventh is coming out this December, it was very nice to know that Cain's adventures aren't over yet.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I struggled reading the Ciaphas Caine books, _really_ struggled. The Ghosts series gets alot better as it goes on, the first few novels are getting on a bit in years now, so they are weaker than the later novels, but still enjoyable. I say keep reading the Ghosts, the characters are excellent and the battles thoroughly enjoyable! Oh, and welcome to Heresy


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

the Gaunts series is absolutely my favorite series published by the Black Library. And i don't say that lightly, i've read almost everything else. I agree that the first few books in the series do get off to a painfully slow start, however, you really would be doing yourself a disservice if you didn't read on. It gets soooooo much better and way more enthralling.

as for the thread title question: Ciaphas Cane or Ibram Gaunt? 

I would side with Ibram, any day, any place, any time. And so would my first born son; Ibram. 

CP

p.s. welcome to Heresy mate.


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

I am halfway through Ghostmaker as well, and I think Ibram Gaunt is one of the best characters ever. Who else totally thought Rawne was the puppet and not Feygor in the first book?


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Im with Gaunt.

While Caine is a funny set of books, i do prefer the style of the Ghosts books.

The newest one, Blood pact, is simply amazing!


----------



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

I have to agree with every one else Gaunt all the way. He's one of the best characters of the whole universe. 

But Cain is a fine funny fellow.


----------



## Boganius Maximal (Oct 31, 2009)

Due to my memory span of a goldfish and the fact I havent read GG in a couple of years maybe, all I can say is that I've thoroughly enjoyed that whole series; storylines as well as writing styles. At the moment Im reading the last book in the Cain omnibus and I think he is fan-f***ing-tastic. The way the books are written is original, with the whole "edited by an Inquisitor" layout to them plus Cain himself is absolutely piss funny. Really, if I was a Guardsman I wouldnt know which one Id prefer to serve under


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Boganius Maximal said:


> Due to my memory span of a goldfish and the fact I havent read GG in a couple of years maybe, all I can say is that I've thoroughly enjoyed that whole series; storylines as well as writing styles. At the moment Im reading the last book in the Cain omnibus and I think he is fan-f***ing-tastic. The way the books are written is original, with the whole "edited by an Inquisitor" layout to them plus Cain himself is absolutely piss funny. Really, if I was a Guardsman I wouldnt know which one Id prefer to serve under


Same here. I think Cain has slight advantage as character instead of Gaunt. He is breath of fresh air as hero compared to many others. Some Gaunt stories have been bad and some have been really good. Also seems his stories been stretched too far, seems almost invincible at times. First omnibus of Cain has been splendid so far and looking forward to read many more.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Gaunts Ghosts was actually the first 40K book that I bought. Since then I've grabbed everything I could in that series and itch for a new one to come out (someone make Dan write faster dammit!). It's personally one of my favorite series of books in the 40k universe. 
Saying that, I did really like the Cain series as well. Was nice to read a 40K book with that much humor in it. Now that I know I'm missing 3 books in the series, I'm going to go book hunting tomorrow.
You cant really go wrong with either series. But, keep reading the GG series. In the end, you WONT be disapointed.


----------



## jasonpittman (May 17, 2010)

Cheers for the replies I will carry on with Gaunt hopefully I will like the later books a bit more. I've almost finished Ghostmaker I can't remember the last time a book took me this long to read.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Get to the third book in The Founding. You will be like "OMGWTFBBQ." Then go on to the other two omnibuses, especially The Lost, and you will love Ibram Gaunt and his Ghosts. It was a bit weird going through _Ghostmaker_ too, but it definitely gets better later in the series.

Now just gotta wait for The Victory omnibus (or whatever it ends up being called) or buy all the books separately :nono:. I want to read _Blood Pact_.


----------



## Arcangel (Aug 31, 2008)

It's nice to read/hear everyones opinions about the differences between Cain and Gaunt.
I am in the middle of some serious (and I do mean SERIOUS) Warhammer 40k Noel reading (I have a huge stack of books I am burning through) and I have all three of the Gaunts Ghost Omnibus Novels to read so I have my work cutout for me! Looking forward to reading all nine novels in quick succession.


----------

